# 27-05-11:  Bombardier Karl Manning, 5 RALC, R.I.P.



## The Bread Guy (28 May 2011)

This from a CF statement:


> One Canadian Forces member was found dead from non-combat related wounds at approximately 5:30 a.m. local Kandahar time on 27 May 2011 at Forward Operating Base (FOB) Zangabad, located 45 Kilometres southwest of Kandahar Airfield.
> 
> Bombardier Karl Manning, from 5e Régiment d'artillerie légère du Canada based at CFB Valcartier, Quebec serving as a member of the 1er Royal 22e Régiment Battle Group was found dead from non-combat related wounds.
> 
> A Canadian Forces National Investigation Service (CFNIS) investigation is ongoing to establish the circumstances of this incident. No further details are available at this time, although enemy action has been ruled out ....



Condolences to the family, colleagues and friends of the fallen


----------



## REDinstaller (28 May 2011)

Rest easy Bomber, End of Mission.


----------



## manhole (28 May 2011)

our thoughts and prayers are with the f amily and friends of Bdr. Manning....


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 May 2011)

A bit from MSM.....

CBC.ca:


> A Canadian soldier has died in Afghanistan from what the military calls "non-combat-related wounds."
> 
> The body of Bombardier Karl Manning was found Friday by fellow soldiers at a remote outpost in the Zangabad area, 45 kilometres southwest of the Kandahar airfield, Brig.-Gen. Dean Milner said early Saturday.
> 
> ...



Postmedia News:


> Bombardier Karl Manning became the 156th Canadian soldier to die in Afghanistan and the second to be killed in 2011.
> 
> The body of the 31-year-old native of Chicoutimi was found Friday at a forward operating base in Zangabad in the Horn of Panjwaii.
> 
> ...



The Canadian Press:


> The position of the Canadian flag said it all.
> 
> In fact, it spoke louder than anything Brig.-Gen. Dean Milner could have said about the death of Bombardier Karl Manning, who became the 156th Canadian to die in Afghanistan.
> 
> ...


----------



## jollyjacktar (28 May 2011)

RIP, Bdr Manning.


----------



## Navalsnpr (28 May 2011)

_Mods, you may delete or merge this as required.. I was just informed of another thread that started earlier that I did not see._

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/canadian-soldier-dies-in-non-combat-incident-in-afghanistan/article2038647/

MURRAY BREWSTER & COLIN PERKEL
KANDAHAR, Afghanistan— The Canadian Press
Published Saturday, May. 28, 2011 1:37PM EDT
Last updated Saturday, May. 28, 2011 1:52PM EDT

The position of the Canadian flag said it all.

In fact, it spoke louder than anything Brig.-Gen. Dean Milner could have said about the death of Bombardier Karl Manning, who became the 156th Canadian to die as part of the mission to Afghanistan.

The flag was at full staff when Brig.-Gen. Milner announced the death early Saturday.

Bombardier Manning, 31, died in what the military describes as a “non-hostile” “non-accident” incident, which is code for he likely took his own life.

The flag did come to half staff after Brig.-Gen. Milner's statement, in contrast to other times when it's been lowered the moment the headquarters learned of a death.

Whether it was a deliberate or inadvertent gesture, it said much about how the military's “go get'em” culture struggles to deal with suicide.

Bombardier Manning, a native of Chicoutimi, Que., was an artillery soldier and radar operator, who spent the better part of a nearly completed tour at a remote base amid the desolate hard scrub villages of western Panjwaii.

It is a stark, hostile place that for years had been a Taliban sanctuary — until the Canadian battle group, led by the 1st Battalion Royal 22e Regiment, pushed into the area last December.

Bombardier Manning's body was discovered by fellow soldiers at the outpost in the Zangabad area on Friday.

“While an investigation is still ongoing to establish the circumstances surrounding his death, foul play and enemy action have been ruled out,” said Brig.-Gen. Milner.

If ruled a suicide, Bombardier Manning would become the fourth soldier involved in the Afghan mission to have died by their own hand overseas.

The most high profile case involved Maj. Michelle Mendes, an intelligence officer who'd only been in theatre a short time when she was found dead in her room on April 25, 2009.

Her suicide put the military's career and mental health systems under close scrutiny with questions about how such an up and coming young officer could have suddenly decided to take her own life.

Another officer assigned to NATO headquarters in Kabul committed suicide. A corporal with a military police detachment at Camp Mirage in Dubai was another case.

The death of Bombardier Manning is the second of the year, and the first for the Canadian mission in Afghanistan since March 27. That's when Cpl. Yannick Scherrer was killed by an improvised explosive device southwest of Kandahar city.

Brig.-Gen. Milner described Bombardier Manning's death as a great loss and offered his condolences to the man's family, friends and comrades.

“His professionalism and dedication were admired by all,” he said in a brief statement before leaving without taking questions.

News of the death shook soldiers at the outpost and many of them gathered in an assembly on Friday to hear the news from senior officers.

Prime Minister Stephen Harper offered condolences to Bombardier Manning's family and friends. “Canada stands behind you in these most trying times.”

“Bombardier Karl Manning will be missed by the Canadian Armed Forces family, his community and Canadians everywhere,” Harper said in a statement issued by his office in Ottawa. “We will remember his dedication and sacrifice alongside all of those who have lost their lives in the defence of our country.”

Gov. Gen. David Johnston also sent condolences to Bombardier Manning's family and friends for their “unimaginable loss.”

“But even as we mourn, we know that we will stand united and build a better life for the Afghani people,” Mr. Johnston said in a statement.

Defence Minister Peter MacKay said “Manning's hard work and dedication will not be forgotten.”

Representatives of the Canadian Forces Health Services branch in Kandahar did not comment Saturday on the latest death.

The military has instituted a myriad of new mental health programs since the army first started seeing major combat in Kandahar, including the establishment of operational stress injury clinics at major bases across the country.

There is a recently overhauled suicide prevention program, which the medical branch has gone out of its way to highlight.

A recently completed study of suicides concluded the Forces could do more to reduce workplace and career stress.

The most recent figures from the military's health group show 16 uniformed members — men and women — took their lives in 2009, almost double the number reported in 2006 at the beginning of the current Canadian deployment in Kandahar.

But military doctors do not look at the number, but rather the overall rate of suicide, which is averaged over a number of years. That figure suggested suicide in the ranks has remained steady.

Men are overwhelmingly more likely to commit suicide in the Forces than women.

Between 2005 and 2009, 50 men in uniform took their own life. Five women committed suicide during the same time frame.

Military members are screened for suicidal thoughts as part of regular fitness reviews and following overseas deployments, but the study questioned the usefulness of some screening questions.

Experts wondered whether it was possible to get an honest answer when asking someone directly whether they'd had thoughts of taking their own life.

The report suggested military doctors pay closer attention to depression, which is sometimes a precursor to a suicide attempt.


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 May 2011)

From GG/CinC statement:


> My wife, Sharon, and I were saddened to hear of the death of Bombardier Karl Manning in Afghanistan, who was a member of the 1er Royal 22e Régiment Battle Group, based in Valcartier, Quebec.
> 
> The men and women of the Canadian Forces have earned the respect and admiration of all Canadians for the extraordinary work they do often under very difficult circumstances. But even as we mourn, we know that we will stand united and build a better life for the Afghani people.
> 
> We wish to send our deepest condolences to the family, friends and colleagues of Bombardier Manning who have suffered an unimaginable loss. Our thoughts are with you.



From PM statement:


> “To the family and friends of Bombardier Karl Manning, who died yesterday in Afghanistan, I offer my sincerest condolences. Canada stands behind you in these most trying times.
> 
> “The Government of Canada is proud of the men and women that serve in Canada’s Armed Forces. Their dedication and skill protect the interests and values of Canadians every single day. It is these men and women that make a difference every day in Afghanistan saving lives, contributing to the peace and stability of Afghanistan, as well as the security of Canada.
> 
> “Bombardier Karl Manning will be missed by the Canadian Armed Forces family, his community and Canadians everywhere. We will remember his dedication and sacrifice alongside all of those who have lost their lives in the defence of our country.”



From Defence Minister's statement:


> “It is with the utmost sorrow that I offer my sincere condolences to the family, friends and colleagues of Bombardier Karl Manning, who died yesterday in Afghanistan. Our thoughts and prayers are with them during this difficult time.
> 
> The Canadian Forces continue to make a positive difference in Afghanistan while protecting and promoting both Canadian and international security. Canadians are grateful for Bdr Manning’s service and are proud of the contributions of all the men and women in uniform.
> 
> This is a tragic loss for the Canadian Forces and all of Canada. Bdr Manning’s hard work and dedication will not be forgotten.”


----------



## tomahawk6 (28 May 2011)

My condolences to the Manning family.


----------



## gun runner (28 May 2011)

Reat in peace Bombardier. My most sincere condolences to your family, friends, brother gunners,and the Regiment for your loss. Ubique   :yellow:


----------



## OldSolduer (28 May 2011)

RIP Bdr Manning  

Our condolences to the family and friend and comrades of Bdr Manning.


----------



## Fatalize (29 May 2011)

Rest in Peace


----------



## R933ex (29 May 2011)

R.I.P..


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 May 2011)

Media Advisory

Our Fallen Comrade Returns Home

MA 11.013 - May 30, 2011

OTTAWA – Our fallen comrade, Bombardier Karl Manning, of the 5e Régiment d'artillerie légère du Canada, based at CFB Valcartier, Quebec, serving with the 1er Battalion, Royal 22e Régiment Battle Group will return home to Canada tomorrow. 

Where: 8 Wing, Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ontario. 

When: Tuesday, May 31, 2011 at 2:00 p.m. 

What: At the request of the families, media will be permitted on the tarmac. 

Present to pay their respects will be His Excellency the Right Honourable David Johnston, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, , Minister of National Defence, The Honourable Peter MacKay, Chief of Defence Staff, General Walt Natynczyk and other dignitaries. 

Bombardier Manning was found dead from non-combat related wounds at approximately 5:30 a.m. local Kandahar time on May 27, 2011, at Forward Operating Base Zangabad, located 45 Kilometres southwest of Kandahar Airfield, Afghanistan. 

-30- 

NOTE TO EDITORS: 

Interested media may contact Captain Jennifer Jones, 8 Wing/CFB Trenton Public Affairs Officer, Tel: (613)965-2041 or e-mail: jennifer.jones@forces.gc.ca. 

For general queries, please contact the Media Liaison Office at 1-866-377-0811 or 613-996-2353. For flight information, please contact the Air Passenger Terminal at 1-800-487-1186.


----------



## kstart (31 May 2011)

Someone wrote a very moving, heartfelt prayer,  in honour and respect for the loss of Bombardier Karl Manning.  I thought I'd just share the link here:  http://www.canadianveteransadvocacy.com/blog/?p=380  

I feel deep sadness for the family, friends and comrades of Bombardier Karl Manning and others who might be affected by this event, others who are suffering 'hidden injuries'.  My prayers are with all through this difficult time.


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Jun 2011)

An American soldier's take on the repatriation ceremony after watching one for the first time, via the _Belleville Intelligencer_:


> U.S. Army Sgt. Cindy Curtis had never seen a repatriation ceremony.
> 
> But Tuesday, Curtis, a member of the 861st Quartermaster Company based in Nashville, Tennessee, and nine of her parachute rigger colleagues, watched as the flag-draped casket of Bombardier Karl Manning come home .... "We don't hear much about the repatriation of our fallen soldiers in the United States," she said, while keeping an eye on the C-17 Globemaster pulling up on the hot tarmac. "Unless you were serving with the man or woman who lost her or his life on mission, or are a family member, or a close friend ... People know about it, but locally. The local newspaper and TV network of the town or city where the fallen soldier was from will cover the ceremony and report it the next day, but they (media) don't publish any advance stories or anything as well documented as the work you guys do here today."
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Jun 2011)

Funeral set for tomorrow:


> .... The military funeral for Bombardier Karl Manning, who died on May 27 in Afghanistan, will be held on June 4, 2011, in Chicoutimi.
> 
> RELIGIOUS CEREMONY
> 
> ...


----------

